# Ice in the Smoker?



## twinfallsid (Aug 30, 2013)

This Sunday I'm going to smoke some bacon that is almost finished curing.  Its still kind of hot outside, I'm worried the smoker will get up to 105F real quick and the electric smoke box will be turned off too soon by the thermostat.

I was thinking of putting a couple blocks of ice in a pan to keep the smoker temp low enough for the smoke box to run for several hours.

Has anyone tried icing their smoker to get a cold smoke going in the summertime?


----------



## smoking b (Aug 30, 2013)

I use an AMNPS for cold smoking my bacon, cheese, etc... Don't even have to turn my MES on  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   It works great & I highly recommend it


----------



## daveomak (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes....  ice works....   but, use frozen pop bottles or something like that so you won't get the humidity from the water.....    you can also try one lit briquette and a pile of chips or sawdust...  or just lighting chips/sawdust in the chip tray without turning on the heat....   or a tin can full of chips/sawdust and an electric soldering iron inserted into the chips..   a small soldering iron works..... 25-40 watts.....  Dave

















0422111035.jpg



__ smokinsteve
__ Apr 22, 2011


----------



## foamheart (Aug 31, 2013)

Anyone besides me notice how clean this smoker is? Passes Dave the Good Housing cleanliness seal of approval! Even those little scrubbing bubbles couldn't find anything to clean.

*"I use an AMNPS for cold smoking my bacon, cheese, etc... Don't even have to turn my MES on 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It works great & I highly recommend it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





"*

*  *

I completely agree, cold smoking is best done with a smoke generator when using an electric smoker unless its otherwise modified or its cold at your house. Ever wonder about why the butchering was always after the first frost, normally during a freeze in those olden days?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 31, 2013)

Foam, evening......  Hey....... I have to clarify something.....  that ain't my smoker.... It don't look like that inside....  It did for 2 hours after I got it...    Now it looks like the inside of a cave....


----------

